

CNet.com Gets a Facelift... - bprater
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13953_3-9974373-80.html

======
bprater
Cnet.com was one of the first tech sites I visited on a regular basis for
news. Eventually I fluttered over to Slashdot, then Digg, then Y!Hack and use
Techmeme to find out what's going on.

I wish 'em luck, but they may need more than a facelift to get me back to
their site in a regular way.

